# WoW Visitenkarten mit Blasc



## Cyborg (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich nutze Blasc erst seit ein par tagen und wollte im Gildenforum mir als signatur die Visitenkarte reinstellen. ICh habe den URL dann in die signatur eingefügt aber es erscheint keine signatur, jemand in der gilde nutzt es auch bei ihm geht es nur bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weis nicht was ich machen muss. Bitte Helft mir


MFG Cy


----------



## Patrice (11. Dezember 2005)

Charname? Server?


----------



## Farook (12. Dezember 2005)

Aufgrund seines Profils hier gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, daß das hier sein Char ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.blasc.de/?c=17484

Die Visitenkarte müsste eigentlich auch klappen - TEST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jepp, tut sie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Patrice (12. Dezember 2005)

Reich: Albion
Gilde: Blackrock-Templars

-.-


----------



## Rookie (12. Dezember 2005)

eigtl brauchst du nur diese url: 
	
	



```
[url=http://blasc.de/?c=17484][img]http://blasc.de/cards/Aegwynn/Cyborg-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```
oder halt eine andere url, je nach belieben (siehe visitenkarten in deinem profil),
in deine sig packen, dann sollte die v-karte erscheinen


----------



## Shad0w (12. Dezember 2005)

Weisst du evtl. was ihr für eine Forenversion benutzt ?

Es kann sein das der BB Code nicht korrekt erkannt wird.

Bei vielen Foren heisst der BB Code für ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyborg (12. Dezember 2005)

ja richtig erkannt der bin ich ^^ so zu dem link nein es funzt immer noch nicht und das mit der frage obs am forum liegen könnte kann ich nur nein sagen da ein gildenmitglied auch Blasc nutzt und das es im selben forum bei ihm geht.und es erscheint keinerlei text wo eigentlich die karte sein müsste


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2005)

Das hier wäre der Link zu deinen Visitenkarten:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=17484&tab=4

Dort siehst du auch die URLs incl BB Code den du angeben mußt damit deine Visitenkarte angezeigt wird. Notfalls frag mal deinen Gildie was er angegeben hat!

Mfg
Reg


----------



## Cyborg (12. Dezember 2005)

ich habs mal hier ausprobiert mit der v karte also zu blöd schein ich nicht zu sein ^^. da mein gildenmitglied der chef da ist und auch vom forum, hat er sich schonmal meine einstellungen vom profil angeschaut. und er sagte ich hätte es richtig gemacht. und ich glaub es liegt an forum was auch immer.....


----------

